# Toro 526



## Alan Ladd (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey everyone looking for some help on a toro 526 im working on. The problem initially was a broken gear shifter from last year. So here what i did, flipped it up on augers, dropped belly pan, pulled both of the pins that attached the shifter linkage to the friction wheel and main shift area.... the problem im running into is that it doesnt shift all the way over to neutral - it lacks bout 3/4 inch ..can not figure out the alignment....now all i did when i prepped it to be welded was chamfer the hole and realign the existing small weld I intentionally left on it for re-weld.....im attaching some pictures if someone can possibly help ...thanks guys


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Do all gears on it work???????? if so then I would not lose any sleep over it. But if you don't have all those gears then let me know. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Other wise you will have to adjust it the shifter rod down at the bottom there. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

